# New Rubik's Brand 4x4x4 Design



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got this 4x4 in the mail yesterday and its ok but not much better then the older models. Basically it's a cloned WitEden brand Witfour 4x4 with tiles on it. I also made a video showing the issues with this 4x4. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ZNSMAITh4


----------



## biscuit (Apr 14, 2015)

interesting... Shame that it's not much better


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 14, 2015)

Tiles are still cool. Great for a non-Speedcuber looking for a durable 4x4


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 14, 2015)

My 1st 4x4 was a Rubik's brand. I'm sure lots of people get one before finding out about speedcubes. As long as it's more enjoyable to solve then hopefully this will get more people into cubing seriously.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> My 1st 4x4 was a Rubik's brand. I'm sure lots of people get one before finding out about speedcubes. As long as it's more enjoyable to solve then hopefully this will get more people into cubing seriously.



Same here. I remember back in 2008 it was ether for my Birthday or Christmas my uncle gave me a $50 Amazon Gift car and I was still new to cubing and I ended up buying a Rubik's brand 4x4 and 5x5 with the gift card.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 20, 2015)

Just uploaded my review of this puzzle.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 21, 2015)

What was rubik,s thinking using the witfour mechanism? they should have done research first so they would know not to use that mechanism.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> What was rubik,s thinking using the witfour mechanism? they should have done research first so they would know not to use that mechanism.



I agree with you.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 21, 2015)

Moyu, You've got some serious competition.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 21, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Moyu, You've got some serious competition.



It's no better then a Moyu 4x4.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> It's no better then a Moyu 4x4.



I was just kidding/sarcastic


----------



## unsolved (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah I got myself a thickly tiled 4x4x4 because I was sick of the "2-layered-peel" of the stickers. I'm not speed solving with it, just doing alg testing/improving and testing my 4x4x4 brute force solver with it.


----------

